# Entrance Music



## West Fight Company

What is yours? (if you are a fighter)

if you're not, what would you have as your entrance music?


----------



## elliot

I think i'd have Kasabian clubfoot

im betting Will's is some sort of pokemon remix


----------



## [email protected] Company

Elliot just hit the pikachu on the head. PIKAAAAAAAAA! etc..


----------



## West Fight Company

Cheeky..........I was gonna go with the Barry Scott Cillit Bang Dance Megamix.

Cillit BANG BANG BANG.

I'm trying to decide but its very difficult. Club foot is a good choice, im after something from a guitar band instead of the gangsta rap scene. For shnizzle ma nizzle, G G G G G G UNIT!


----------



## davy

One of my mates competes in MMA & I've been dropping hints about something like "Gay Bar" by Electric Six or "Dancing On The Ceiling" by Lionel Richie, surely music to worry your opponent...

If anyone actually needs entrance music I've got some stuff people can use from one of my old bands, it's pretty savage melodic hardcore stuff. We're going to edit the vocals out then sell it on to a publishers who have made an offer but it's freebies for a little while...


----------



## Marty Keane

Rise Against - Behind closed doors

or

3 6 mafia - It's a fight

fort minor - remember the name


----------



## rob

although not at all original, im all about Sandstorm. Same as Wanderley. Its pleasant.


----------



## spitfire

Any thing by Neils Children. Most of them have long intros. But wicked sonuds.


----------



## jakej106

would have to be the hitman song, the ave maria, now opponents wouldnt no wat to think,

otherwise maybe sumthing, like bring sally up-moby, or rage against the machine- know your enemy,

i no they are weird choices but i would be wonderin about a oppent with them songs on


----------



## Cha$e

Il Nino - I am Loco

or

O Fortuna

lol


----------



## 1927

Prodigy - Smack my bitch up !


----------



## JonnyH

Ram Jam - Black Betty lol

Kanye West - Stronger


----------



## temeura

Refused - New Noise


----------



## spitfire

Concrete Jungle by the Specials or any of the first Neils Children lp.Or maybe a bit of the Damned.. Neat Neat Neat.

I was watching the dana white blogs on youtube t'other day. He was saying that he has nothing to do with the fighter's apart from choose their music. Dont know if he meant ok it or choose it. Would that piss a fighter off?


----------



## djkt

Marvin Gaye - sexual healing

end of.


----------



## Stant

One of the guys i do some promotion work for, came out to Dope - Die Mother****er Die in his fight! Heavy as!! but he certainly didnt dissappoint, he put the kid in hospital!!


----------



## Stant

should say his last fight!


----------



## SanshouMatt

Dave Johnson used Macho Man as his entrance music once, priceless..

Always fancied Just Another Victim by Helmet and House of Pain, from the start of the H.O.P part. Would really have to live up to that though!


----------



## spitfire

how about this for entrance music






Griffen is a classic aint he.


----------



## DROGO

drowning pool - let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## LICKSHOT

DROGO said:


> drowning pool - let the bodies hit the floor


this

Or

Busta Rhymes - break ya neck

vision of disorder - southbound

Moving Fusion - The Begining (drum n Bass)


----------



## daniel

pantera - 5 minutes alone

oh yeaaah!


----------



## Jester

Mine was "Walk", also by Pantera.


----------



## temeura

It's all about New Noise by Refused.


----------



## Chibi Sean

O Death - Ralph Stanley

or

Guns Blazing (Drums of death part 1) - UNKLE


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Silkk the shocker - im coming

dmx - where the hood at

dizzee rascal - jus a rascal

kano - london town

black eyed peas - anxiety

ludacris - pass out

2pac - all out

mine will be lil wayne - fireman


----------



## matty0603

Mine would be 50 cent - Ill whip ya head boy


----------



## SteSteez

The Stranglers - Golden Brown (my surname is brown  )

Some hiphop classics would work aswel:

Onyx - Slam

ATCQ - Scenario

WuTang - Proteck Ya Neck


----------



## Mightymark

Slayer - Piece by Piece

or really old Exodus - Lesson in Violence


----------



## SanshouMatt

Quite liking the idea of the mighty mouse theme: http://www.televisiontunes.com/Mighty_Mouse.html LOL


----------



## NEIL No2

voodoo people - prodigy, awsome intro.


----------



## danbar

mine 'will' be Omen by prodigy! now thats an intro!! bring on the strobe's


----------



## Jamie 'Ghost' Eccleson

i would have to say...

metallica - nothing else matters

kid rock - you never met a mother ****er quite like me

orrr

limp bizkit - behind blue eyes


----------



## steve77c

i would have slipknot - pulse of the maggots.

i used this as entrance music for my american football team, amazing song to walk out to.


----------



## Imy

Hmm, off the top of my head, I'd have to say either:

Embrace Me by Blood Stain Child: 




Or

Halo by Machine Head.

I'd have to go through my playlist to fnd a proper one though. Those are the two that I first think off though.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson

not had a fight yet, but i'd probly go with Arch Enemy's Hybrids of Steel just kick ass riffage


----------



## AndyMulz

Our Lady Peace - Not Enough






for me.:yes:


----------



## Winniee-

The theme tune to TUF series. Love it.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

If I could find a club close enough and I had enough experience to go into a fight I'd have to use this song.


----------



## spitfire

Like it. Proppa knees up.


----------



## SanshouMatt

May have to go for Live for This by Hatebreed

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2q6xf_hatebreed-live-for-this_music

"Every drop of blood, every bitter tear, every bead of sweat, I live for this"

Not a bad chorus...


----------



## woodscreative

That's a great tune use it! I like the oldies like Machine Head and Spineshank.


----------



## DannyBoy

Prodigy - Omen

Prodigy - Warriors Dance

Anything by Prodigy basically :laugh:


----------



## TheIceman5

Something by Machine Head is a good shout! Composures by August Burns Red, It's just one of those songs that always gets the adrenaline going :happy:. Beyond The Dark Sun - Wintersun - for the same reason.


----------



## Razorstorm

woodscreative said:


> That's a great tune use it! I like the oldies like Machine Head and Spineshank.


Ill second that! Gotta love machine head, seen them twice. They supported Metallica.


----------



## Son of Fedor

'Homecoming' by Hans Zimmer from the soundtrack to the film Gladiator.

Don't know why but it makes the hair on the back of my head stick up and makes me feel I could fight the world ha ha!

Must have been a Roman general/slave/gladiator/shit Aussie film star in my previous life 

SoF


----------



## spitfire

I would tip toe into the cage with this baby.


----------



## Adam S

daniel said:


> pantera - 5 minutes alone
> 
> oh yeaaah!


same! haha! always thought someome should come out to that as very appropriate!!!

or some hardcore (poss the warriors 'set the stage')

or dizzee rascal

or some cock sparrer ala dan hardy

or some grimey drum and base like twisted individual...

too much choice!


----------



## MUTINY!

The above, or something soundtrack related!


----------



## AndyMulz

Have to change my previous choice to Oasis - Falling Down (Prodigy Remix)


----------



## zero_dragunov

If i was to ever actually need an entrance song

YouTube - No Warning - Behind These Walls

No Warning. For those into hardcore.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

I would also probally choose either










or










or


----------



## Razorstorm




----------



## CrazyPenguin26

I come into bagpipes but recently thought of comming into MC Hush "the march"

He's the guy who did music for the Contender show


----------

